# Wifi ne fonctionne pas avec imprimante HPC4380



## zorbalebreakk (13 Septembre 2008)

Impossible de faire fonctionner mon imprimante HP C4380 en wifi avec mon MacBook alors que tout fonctionne bien en USB. J'ai pourtant suivi le guide d'installation à la lettre pour configurer l'imprimante avec mon réseau sans fil. Suis-je passé à côté de quelque chose? Est-ce que ça peut venir du réseau wifi?


----------



## Djangonico (14 Septembre 2008)

j'ai le même problème... et malheureusement pas de réponse: j'ai essayé dans tous les sens, et à chaque fois Rien. Des infos quant à mes essais:
- j'ai suivi les instructions, d'abord config usb, puis quand je choisis le sans fil, j'ai constaté que l'imprimante apparaît sous plusieurs noms dans le config imprimante mac os: soit elle est bonjour, soit iphp je crois. J'ai essayé les deux... Résultat: imprimante reconnue; test connexion depuis l'imprimante ok, mais quand je lance une impression, elle ne se lance justement pas et reste bloquée dans la file d'attente.
- j'ai tenté en entrant l'adresse ip de l'imprimante, pareil.
- à force de tenter d'installer, je n'avais plus les icones hp dans le dock mais des points d'interrogations à la place= crise.

Suite à tout cela: j'ai désinstallé avec l'utilitaire fourni, puis manuellement des restes, et reinstallé proprement en usb. Mais je n'ai pas retenté le wifi, je termine mes cartouches d'encre sur ma 920c.
Précisions: 
- j'ai la 4390 mais les pilotes sont les mêmes, d'ailleurs le site hp ignore la 4390... 
- le même site a une faq exclusivement consacrée aux pc...
- j'ai un routeur et non une borne airport. Je suis sous tiger.

J'ai il y a deux heures reconfiguré mon routeur et mon wifi, ll me prend l'envie de retenter le coup. Peut être qu'en cumulant nos infos, on y arrivera.
Courage


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2008)

Le bon choix est généralement IP HP.

Pour les pilotes d'impression, il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils ont été mis à jour par HP et disponibles via le module de mise à jour Apple.

La Photosmart C4380 (aka 4300 serie) est bien dans la liste des imprimantes concernées.

Si vous ne pouvez pas mettre à jour via le module Apple, vous pouvez télécharger ici.

Ceci doit remplacer les gestionnaires inclus dans le DVD de Leopard. Il faut d'abord installer (ou ré-installer) ceux-ci puis mettre à jour.

Paquet logiciel complet pour la Photosmart C4380 compatible Mac OS X.5 remplace le CD d'installation HP.

Nota : sur cette page, à droite, il y a des liens très instructifs dont bon nombre concernent Mac OS X.


----------



## Djangonico (14 Septembre 2008)

Je crains d'avoir essayé... mais moi j'ai 10.4. 11, donc les solutions pour léopard ne me concernent pas.
Surtout je commence à avoir un autre pb de wifi que je vais poster ailleurs...
merci quand même


----------



## zorbalebreakk (15 Septembre 2008)

J'ai suivi les conseils de Moonwalker mais rien à faire. L'impression via USB marche à merveille mais dès que je veux imprimer en wifi, le message "imprimante actuellement déconnectée s'affiche". Pourtant lorsque je lis le rapport du test réseau sans fil de l'imprimante, tout semble normal. J'ai même droit à un message "Félicitations! Vous avez réussi à installer votre imprimante sans fil!" Rageant...


----------



## Djangonico (15 Septembre 2008)

Et non, ça marche pas... J'ai même essayé en connexion ad hoc. 
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'avec une configuration ok au niveau de l'imprimante (réseau reconnu etc), l'impression s'engage dans la file d'attente mais se bloque et là rien du tout.
Je ne désespère pas. Quoique...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2008)

Problème de coupe-feu ?

Une idée en passant..


----------



## Djangonico (16 Septembre 2008)

Merci de cette attention, surtout que je n'ai pas envisagé cette option car y-a-t-il un coupe feu sur le mac? Je pensais que non...
Sur mon routeur, j'ai enlevé les protections type filtrage adresse mac ou ip, mais j'ai l'impression que  le pb vient de là. Surtout qu'en plus le wifi me "gonfle" carrément depuis quelques mois avec des déconnexions permanentes.
PS: j'ai reconfiguré mon routeur pour voir, et au début il me parle de la possibilité d'entrer un nom de réseau dds je crois (je suis pas présentement sur mon mac) ainsi que de cloner une adresse mac, peut-être est-ce une source du pb... Je vais voir.
courage


----------



## zorbalebreakk (16 Septembre 2008)

Je vais aussi tenter d'explorer l'aspect modem routeur (Thomson) d'autant qu'il était fourni par Numéricable/Noos avec l'abonnement... Reste juste à trouver le mode d'emploi car celui fourni est en ... espagnol.


----------



## Djangonico (17 Septembre 2008)

Tiens tiens, moi aussi je suis chez Numericable. Mais mon modem (Thomson aussi) ne fait pas routeur, du moins je crois pas je l'ai depuis 5 ou 6 ans maintenant. Et à vrai dire (je sais ça peut surprendre) je n'ai pas à me plaindre (touche du bois mon nico) de Numericable.
Hier soir j'ai actionné partage imprimante dans le coupe feu (mais il était desactivé de toute façon) sans conviction. J'ai installé proprement (usb etc) et je suis arrivé à lancer depuis le mac et l'interface hp utilitaire une page de test qui s'arrête au bout de la première ligne et encore les lettres sont inachevées, avec un message d'erreur type délai dépassé.
J'ai trouvé des éléments sur des forums pc (c'est pas un pb mac visiblement): il en ressort d'installer l'imprimante en ip fixe...
j'ai pas tout saisi mais je vais essayer.


----------



## mikalak (26 Septembre 2008)

Il y a (déjà eu) dans ce forum, une discussion sur le mise en wifi de l'imprimante C4380. je vous conseille de cliquer sur ce lien.

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/multifonctions-hp-c4390-en-wifi-201114.html


mika


----------



## houbaruda (26 Septembre 2008)

Salut,
j'ai à peu près le même problème mais avec une imprimante Samsung scx 4500w.
Je 'narrive pas à accéder à l'interface Web via Safari.
Voir http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/imprimante-ml-1630w-et-airport-wifi-233542.html


----------



## Djangonico (11 Octobre 2008)

Je suis pas sûr que le pb avec hp vienne de l'imprimante. 
-J'ai fait une nvlle install, et presque tout marche : en wifi mon macbook pilote le scan et la fonction copie de l'imprimante, MAIS pas l'impression: le document se place dans la file d'attente, le soft m'indique que l'impression est ok mais rien ne sort !
- Si je relie mon mac au routeur avec un cable, là Tout marche.

-J'en déduit que le pb est entre le mac et le routeur en wifi, mais seulement pour l'impression puisque les autres fonctions s'établissent bien.
- Des idées pour savoir pourquoi l'info circule bien pour tout  sauf l'impression??? 

Ce pb mériterait peut être d'être déplacé dans réseau (?)
Merci


----------



## Djangonico (11 Octobre 2008)

Je suis pas sûr que le pb avec hp vienne de l'imprimante. 
-J'ai fait une nvlle install, et presque tout marche : en wifi mon macbook pilote le scan et la fonction copie de l'imprimante, MAIS pas l'impression: le document se place dans la file d'attente, le soft m'indique que l'impression est ok mais rien ne sort !
- Si je relie mon mac au routeur avec un cable, là Tout marche.

-J'en déduit que le pb est entre le mac et le routeur en wifi, mais seulement pour l'impression puisque les autres fonctions s'établissent bien.
- Des idées pour savoir pourquoi l'info circule bien pour tout  sauf l'impression??? 

Ce pb mériterait peut être d'être déplacé dans réseau (?)
Merci


----------



## houbaruda (9 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un a t-il en fin réussi à installer son imprimante proprement en Wifi via une box ???


----------



## Djangonico (12 Novembre 2008)

Non toujours pas chez moi... Mêmes problèmes persistent.


----------



## Fran6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Plutôt que d'ouvrir un nouveau topic, je viens glisser mes doléances ici !! ^^

Je viens de m'acheter une HP C7280. J'ai fait l'installation en USB et ai pu imprimer ce que je voulais. Ensuite, j'ai déconnecté le cable, fait l'installation sur l'imprimante du Wifi pour qu'il soit connecté au réseau. J'ai une adresse IP pour l'imprimante. Par contre, à partir du mac, impossible d'imprimer, et je ne sais pas pourquoi ni si j'ai quelque chose à paramétrer... J'ai trois imprimantes qui apparaissent, une C7280 en "bonjour" et deux C7280 "télécopie", une avec une adresse IP et l'autre sans...

est-ce que qq pourrait me dire comment faire fonctionner l'imprimante en wifi ?? Merci d'avance !!


----------



## sambruck (29 Juillet 2009)

je fais un _up_ pour ce message...

...car j'ai exactement le même problème avec la même imprimante. J'ai installé la dernière version logicielle fournie par HP j'arrive à imprimer via USB.

Là où ça devient ridicule et enrageant c'est que le tout fonctionne parfaitement avec Tiger, sur une autre machine, et que je pouvais imprimer, sous Léopard, sur la même imprimante avant mon déménagement.

J'ai contacté HP et vous tiendrai au courant d'une éventuelle solution technique, mais dans l'intervale, si quelqu'un ici à fait des progrès, je suis preneur


----------



## Djangonico (14 Août 2009)

J'arrive peut être tardivement, surtout que je n'ai pas de solution véritable... Sous tiger, usb seulement. Je suis passé à Leopard (car en plus j'avais des pbs en wifi), et là tout a fonctionné. Mais comme tu étais déjà sous leo, je vois pas sauf une désinstallation propre et reinstall.
Bon courage


----------



## sambruck (18 Septembre 2009)

Djangonico a dit:


> J'arrive peut être tardivement, surtout que je n'ai pas de solution véritable... Sous tiger, usb seulement. Je suis passé à Leopard (car en plus j'avais des pbs en wifi), et là tout a fonctionné. Mais comme tu étais déjà sous leo, je vois pas sauf une désinstallation propre et reinstall.
> Bon courage



voilà finalement une mise à jour...

après des échanges oscillant entre surréalisme et foutage de gueule avec le Support HP dont je vous épargnerai les détails, mon dossier a été transmis au département recherche il y a un mois. J'attends toujours une réponse.

Par contre le problème s'est résolu après l'installation de SL et du dernier logiciel/pilotes d'HP que vous trouverez ici.


----------



## sambruck (21 Septembre 2009)

Bon après de multiples, surréalistes et ubuesques échanges avec le support HP, mon problème a été transféré au département "développement" fin août. J'attends toujours une réponse... 

Cependant, après installation de SL, j'ai pu installer avec succès les logiciels et pilotes HP.

Par ailleurs, il existe une nouvelles versions des-dits pilotes qui se trouve ici.

Donc pas de solution sous 10.5 mais ça tourne sous 10.6.


----------

